
Missouri becomes first state in U.S. to regulate use of the word 'meat' - eplanit
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2018/08/28/animal-meat-missouri-law/1114285002/
======
bediger4000
Looks like this article isn't really covering all the bases. Based on who's
quoted (spox for Missouri Cattleman's Association), there was some behind-the-
scenes heavy lobbying. Also not mentioned, how Missouri state government
justifies this regulation. Usually, Missouri is pretty hands-off about stuff.
Why this regulation?

All-in-all, a read that leaves me with more questions than answers, and on a
mildly interesting topic. 1/7, very disappointed.

